# Should I bother with Lost?



## Orang Utan (Feb 23, 2012)

Looking for another time waster. Have done Sopranos, The Wire, Breaking Bad and Dexter and need another big epic timesucker to waste my life on. Is Lost worth it or should I not bother? Are there any other DVD box sets I should be getting on with instead? 
Any decent US comedies? I loved Community. Is Parks & Recreation any good?


----------



## The Octagon (Feb 23, 2012)

Most will say no and whinge about the ending, I thought it was great and well worth it (for Seasons 1,2,5 and 6 at least).

Though there are better TV Series out there.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 23, 2012)

I never saw the end as they stopped showing it on normal television


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 23, 2012)

I know there are better tv series out there but I've seen them all.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 23, 2012)

I thought it was utter cack so I'm sure you'll love it 

Oz is good. There's 53 hours of it. I did it in 3 weeks.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 23, 2012)

Seen Oz


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 23, 2012)

NCIS


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 23, 2012)

Lend me The Wire?


----------



## The Octagon (Feb 23, 2012)

Seen these?

BSG
Buffy
Angel
Homicide
Farscape
Dead Like Me
West Wing
Fringe


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 23, 2012)

no second season of flashforwrd


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 23, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> NCIS


That looks even shitter than CSI


----------



## Santino (Feb 23, 2012)

There's lots to enjoy in Lost but the ending is disappointing. I don't just mean the [massive thing in the last episode I won't reveal], I just mean the last series as a whole didn't satisfy. But if you go in with reasonable expectations you might enjoy the good stuff.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 23, 2012)

5t3IIa said:


> Lend me The Wire?


All my Wire DVDs are scattered to the winds and I can't remember who I 'lent' them to. Someone knows though.


----------



## bi0boy (Feb 23, 2012)

Santino said:


> There's lots to enjoy in Lost but the ending is disappointing. I don't just mean the [massive thing in the last episode I won't reveal], I just mean the last series as a whole didn't satisfy. But if you go in with reasonable expectations you might enjoy the good stuff.


 
All the enjoyment that comes from watching lost is due to not knowing the ending and trying to work out what the fuck is going on.

Knowing it ends in a similar fashion to Monty Python and the Holy Grail just makes the whole thing tedious.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 23, 2012)

The Octagon said:


> Seen these?
> 
> BSG
> Buffy
> ...


I've got BSG somewhere - never really got into it.
I think Buffy is kiddy bollocks.
Farscape seems a bit shit.
Dead Like Me looks intriguing.
West Wing - yawn
Fringe - saw a few and thought it was a second rate X-Files.


----------



## The Octagon (Feb 23, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> All my Wire DVDs are scattered to the winds and I can't remember who I 'lent' them to. Someone knows though.


 
Same, some bastard at work has my Season 5 DVD (in hindsight not the worst one to lose) but none of them will own up and my memory has betrayed me 

Some cunt has my Deadwood S1 and Shield Season 3 too.

Actually, have you seen The Shield? That's good too.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 23, 2012)

I know next to nothing about Lost BTW. I've managed to stay away from it all.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 23, 2012)

The Octagon said:


> Same, some bastard at work has my Season 5 DVD (in hindsight not the worst one to lose) but none of them will own up and my memory has betrayed me
> 
> Some cunt has my Deadwood S1 and Shield Season 3 too.
> 
> Actually, have you seen The Shield? That's good too.


Yep, did that in about a month!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 23, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> That looks even shitter than CSI


 
It's way better than CSI crap 

There's no humour in CSIs either

I need Violent Panda here to back me up


----------



## Santino (Feb 23, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I know next to nothing about Lost BTW. I've managed to stay away from it all.


I think it's worth it for the narratively satisfying developments between seasons 1 and 5.

Beware Season 2, it is quite slow due to frantic padding by the writers. It picks up after that.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 23, 2012)

I´d say give it a whirl. Miles better than Buffy and Angel at least.


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 23, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I've got BSG somewhere - never really got into it.
> I think Buffy is kiddy bollocks.


 

BSG is worth getting into.  it flags a bit in the middle and there is a lot of pretentious cack. but overall it is rewarding

Agree 100% that Buffy is teen nonsense

How about Twilight?


----------



## belboid (Feb 23, 2012)

Deadwood, The Shield, Six Feet Under, Sgt Bilko.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 23, 2012)

belboid said:


> Deadwood, The Shield, Six Feet Under, Sgt Bilko.


SEEN


----------



## wtfftw (Feb 23, 2012)

Try BSG again. 

uh, Mad Men?


----------



## andy2002 (Feb 23, 2012)

Don't bother with Lost - some of it is great but a lot of it is frustrating and half-baked. The last season is wretched.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Feb 23, 2012)

definitely try it. If you really like it, you'll know by about episode 4 or 5, because you'll be hooked and start thinking/wondering about it all the time.


----------



## D'wards (Feb 23, 2012)

I asked the same question of pals recently, or more specifically "If you knew then what you know now would you start watching Lost?" and got a resounding No.

We may have similar tastes, as the 4 you mentioned in OP are my 4 fave series.

I'd say go for Spartacus: Blood and Sand for now, its very good. Boardwalk Empire is not bad too, 2nd series being a vast improvement on the first.

I have American Horror Story to watch, supposed to be okay.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 23, 2012)

Mad Men.

Or Sons Of Anarchy if you fancy Hamlet on motorbikes.


----------



## andy2002 (Feb 23, 2012)

Rather enjoyed the first series of Boardwalk Empire and Treme but haven't seen the follow ups yet. Game of Thrones is good.


----------



## belboid (Feb 23, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> SEEN


in that case. You have seen all of television


----------



## Stigmata (Feb 23, 2012)

Lost is very silly but has some good characters and mysteries and stuff. It's one of those shows where you start to think the writers are taking the piss after a while, but I think it's worth giving it a go.

Saying that I never bothered to finish it. Watched most of it though. Syed was the fucking boss.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Feb 23, 2012)

D'wards said:


> I asked the same question of pals recently, or more specifically "If you knew then what you know now would you start watching Lost?" and got a resounding No.
> 
> We may have similar tastes, as the 4 you mentioned in OP are my 4 fave series.
> 
> ...


 
I can understand why people say that they would not watch it again given the chance, but I think if they're honest with themselves, it was worth it for the ride, for the unique story-telling, and for making the audience think. 
It's kind of like a relationship that ends, leaving you to realize you & your partner were never really on the same page. Once you get over the dissapointment you realize that there were good things about it though, very good things, and that you're a better person for having had the experience.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 23, 2012)

D'wards said:


> I asked the same question of pals recently, or more specifically "If you knew then what you know now would you start watching Lost?" and got a resounding No.
> 
> We may have similar tastes, as the 4 you mentioned in OP are my 4 fave series.
> 
> ...


seen spartacus, got bored by boardwalk after 4 episodes
will have a look at american horror story


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 23, 2012)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Mad Men.
> 
> Or Sons Of Anarchy if you fancy Hamlet on motorbikes.


seen mad men
sons of anarchy looks crap


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 23, 2012)

andy2002 said:


> Rather enjoyed the first series of Boardwalk Empire and Treme but haven't seen the follow ups yet. Game of Thrones is good.


saw 3 episodes of treme. yawned a lot.
seen GoT (OF COURSE)


----------



## andy2002 (Feb 23, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> saw 3 episodes of treme. yawned a lot.


 
Treme is slow, I agree, but in the end that was one of the things I most liked about it. I found it enjoyable to watch something that was confident enough to just let characters and storylines simmer away for a bit.


----------



## Plumdaff (Feb 23, 2012)

If you've got BSG around definitely watch that over Lost. I watched both and although they share fan disgruntlement over the endings, there's tension and wonder and despair and laughter - and without ewishing to be too pretentious consideration of what it means to be human and how to live but in an entertaining fashion - in BSG that Lost even at it's best never gets close to.

Lost has some stretches of rollocking entertainment but is ridiculously variable and never quite adds up to much of anything - even just mindless fun - overall.


----------



## rover07 (Feb 23, 2012)

Yes.







We used to watch it stoned in hour long episodes. Ch4/BBC2? Stopped watching when Sky nicked it.

Completely engrossed but by the end we'd be... 'WTF happened in that episode?'.


----------



## Greebo (Feb 23, 2012)

Got fed up with Lost after the second series.  Try American Gothic?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 23, 2012)

The key to the series was the mystery, and to out find little by little what was going on. Now that it has ended and everyone knows it was all 'made up as you go along' bullshit it's just not worth it. It's another BSG, great when there is a point to it, but it turns to useless jelly when you realize it never had an actual spine holding the whole thing up.


----------



## Belushi (Feb 23, 2012)

I dont think I made it to the end of the first season.


----------



## Belushi (Feb 23, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Any decent US comedies? I loved Community. Is Parks & Recreation any good?


 
You must have seen thirtyrock I'm guessing?


----------



## Epona (Feb 23, 2012)

I enjoyed Lost and think it's well worth seeing, even if the ending was a bit disappointing it managed to keep me interested throughout its entire run.

Also not really a time-waster as such (it was just a 1 season thing) was This Is Not My Life which I thought was one of the best things I've seen for ages.


----------



## andy2002 (Feb 23, 2012)

Eastbound and Down.


----------



## discokermit (Feb 23, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I know there are better tv series out there but I've seen them all.


have you seen "the sandbaggers"?


----------



## metalguru (Feb 23, 2012)

Weeds


----------



## discokermit (Feb 23, 2012)

trailer park boys.


----------



## scooter (Feb 23, 2012)

band of brothers
House is quite funny sometimes


----------



## Reno (Feb 23, 2012)

I lasted six episodes with Lost and only because I was stupid enough to by a DVD set of the first season because I enjoy plane crashes (in fiction) and because of the hype. Paper thin characters into whom we are supposed to be invested enough to sit through endless flashbacks of their lives. Having watched The X-Files, I figured out early that they were piling so many mysteries on top of each other that the resolution could only be a disappointment. The only series of a fantastical bent which I enjoy because it has well written, fun characters is True Blood.

I'm currently liking Enlightened, the gently satirical series on Californian self help culture which never makes the mistake of turning its deeply flawed central character into an easy to mock caricature and Friday Night Lights, which is like a really great 70s movie, like something by the likes of Robert Altman, Hal Ashby or Michael Ritchie (when he was still good) turned into a five season TV series.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 23, 2012)

Belushi said:


> You must have seen thirtyrock I'm guessing?


dling S5 now


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 24, 2012)

andy2002 said:


> Eastbound and Down.


saw the first episode of that and laughed lots. thanks for the reminder


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 24, 2012)

discokermit said:


> have you seen "the sandbaggers"?


nope. tell me more.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 24, 2012)

metalguru said:


> Weeds


saw a few episodes of that and thought it was dull domestic drama with drugs.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 24, 2012)

discokermit said:


> trailer park boys.


need to check that out


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 24, 2012)

scooter said:


> band of brothers
> House is quite funny sometimes


seen band of brothers and liked it a bit, tried first episode of the pacific, got bored.
seen a few houses. MASSIVE meh.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 24, 2012)

Reno said:


> I lasted six episodes with Lost and only because I was stupid enough to by a DVD set of the first season because I enjoy plane crashes (in fiction) and because of the hype. Paper thin characters into whom we are supposed to be invested enough to sit through endless flashbacks of their lives. Having watched The X-Files, I figured out early that they were piling so many mysteries on top of each other that the resolution could only be a disappointment. The only series of a fantastical bent which I enjoy because it has well written, fun characters is True Blood.
> 
> I'm currently liking Enlightened, the gently satirical series on Californian self help culture which never makes the mistake of turning its deeply flawed central character into an easy to mock caricature and Friday Night Lights, which is like a really great 70s movie, like something by the likes of Robert Altman, Hal Ashby or Michael Ritchie (when he was still good) turned into a five season TV series.


seen true blood. i like it, but it's dropping off massively.
was never a big fan of x-files.
will have a look at enlightened and friday night lights.


----------



## discokermit (Feb 24, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> nope. tell me more.


moody late seventies spy thing. badly lit, little action except the occasional raised voice but now and then brutal and cold blooded. bit like tinker tailor.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 24, 2012)

thanks for all the suggestions folks. keep 'em coming! the more time i can waste the better as i have no telly at the mo.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 24, 2012)

discokermit said:


> moody late seventies spy thing. badly lit, little action except the occasional raised voice but now and then brutal and cold blooded. bit like tinker tailor.


ooh, haven't seen the bbc series of tinket tailor yet, thanks for the reminder


----------



## discokermit (Feb 24, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> need to check that out


it's well funny. get's funnier as it goes along. some fantastic characters. there's even a character named phil collins (the mustard tiger).


----------



## discokermit (Feb 24, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> ooh, haven't seen the bbc series of tinket tailor yet, thanks for the reminder


smiley's people too.


----------



## Belushi (Feb 24, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> ooh, haven't seen the bbc series of tinket tailor yet, thanks for the reminder


 
I'm sure you're happy downloading, but if not I have them on dvd.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 24, 2012)

I enjoyed Lost when it was on but now that it's finished I have no desire to go back and watch any of it again. Most episodes have a lot of padding, particularly around series 3 where quite a lot of nothing happens for quite a while. Some of the characters are insufferable as well, although I have to admit that they are for the most part convincingly insufferable.

There are some moments of pure genius though, but you kinda have to sit through a lot of nonsense for the good bits to make any sense at all.

If you're gonna watch it I would stop at the end of season 5 tbh. Season 6 had an interesting premise but the resolution, if you could call it that, was a load of old bollocks. Also the end of season 5 is brilliant.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 24, 2012)

think i may just watch deadwood again


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 24, 2012)

ok , id say watch lost seasons 1-5 and leave it there season 6 just fucks it up

ive just started getting into breaking bad ( soz if youve mentioned it.) thats pretty good.

Also give farscape a bash its really pretty good


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 24, 2012)

two mentions for farscape. tell me about it. in 140 characters or less. and don't tell me to google it. that's lazy.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 24, 2012)

like star trek tripping with muppets ( im too lazy for 140 words   )


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 24, 2012)

and yeah, of course, i have totally seen breaking bad. i may have mentioned it in the op.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 24, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> and yeah, of course, i have totally seen breaking bad. i may have mentioned it in the op.


 yeah you did


----------



## redsquirrel (Feb 24, 2012)

If you fancy some 70s television try The Lotus Eaters it's not without its flaws but I rather liked it.

I'd argue that Farscape is the best space opera series since the original Star Trek, however, the first season is shit. Either fast forward through it or just skip it entirely.


----------



## Stigmata (Feb 24, 2012)

Farscape is nonsense


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I know there are better tv series out there but I've seen them all.


 
All?


----------



## wtfftw (Feb 24, 2012)

Obviously it's not a decent US comedy but has anyone mentioned the killing?  I've not seen it but plenty have gushed.


----------



## Balbi (Feb 24, 2012)

I've got parks and rec in my line up at the minute, but am waiting to finish west wing first.


----------



## The Octagon (Feb 24, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> two mentions for farscape. tell me about it. in 140 characters or less. and don't tell me to google it. that's lazy.


 
Unfairly dismissed, because it looks like Muppets in Space. The first season is mostly set up, but the plotting is second to none, the characters brilliantly written (they all fucking hate each other at the beginning) and the action scenes punch well above their budget weight.

Sex, Death, Betrayal, Love, S&M, all taking place on a living ship that can warp itself. 

If sci-fi wasn't viewed so badly by the 'establishment', it would have won Emmys.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 24, 2012)

Badgers said:


> All?


i was being hyperbolic. i've seen a good deal of them though.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 24, 2012)

wtfftw said:


> Obviously it's not a decent US comedy but has anyone mentioned the killing? I've not seen it but plenty have gushed.


seen (scandinavian version)


----------



## andy2002 (Feb 24, 2012)

Californication is good fun, especially the first season.


----------



## andy2002 (Feb 24, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> seen (scandinavian version)


 
Have you seen Borgen? I thought that was great.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 24, 2012)

andy2002 said:


> Have you seen Borgen? I thought that was great.


no, that looked a bit like overkill on the danish politics after 2 series of the killing


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 24, 2012)

andy2002 said:


> Californication is good fun, especially the first season.


yeah, a friend of mine, who is a screenwriter, keeps recommending that to me, though i've rarely seen/heard it recommmended elsewhere


----------



## imposs1904 (Feb 24, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Looking for another time waster. Have done Sopranos, The Wire, Breaking Bad and Dexter and need another big epic timesucker to waste my life on. Is Lost worth it or should I not bother? Are there any other DVD box sets I should be getting on with instead?
> Any decent US comedies? I loved Community. Is Parks & Recreation any good?


 

The first couple of seasons of Parks & Recreation were wonderful but I think it's since run out of ideas.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 24, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> That looks even shitter than CSI


 
Much better story arcs and character development that any of the CSI franchises (which are so legendary for poor character development that even "Supernatural" takes the piss out of them in season 5), and a bit more twisty too.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 24, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I've got BSG somewhere - never really got into it.
> I think Buffy is kiddy bollocks.
> Farscape seems a bit shit.


 
Farscape is certainly chaotic, but it's far from being a bit shit. It's good sci-fi that's supposed to reflect how the main character feels at being stuck in a universe that isn't his own.



> Dead Like Me looks intriguing.
> West Wing - yawn
> Fringe - saw a few and thought it was a second rate X-Files.


 
You should really persist with Fringe. Bear in mind that it was originally written over a 5-season arc, so really the first half of season one is mostly about establishing the main characters.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 24, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> two mentions for farscape. tell me about it. in 140 characters or less. and don't tell me to google it. that's lazy.


 
More than 140 characters, but:
Late 20th century scientist catapulted through wormhole to distant universe. Has to deal with aliens and alien military politics. Wants to get home.

With muppets.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 24, 2012)

Stigmata said:


> Farscape is nonsense


 
Your mum is nonsense, biatch!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 24, 2012)

OU, you could challenge yourself a bit and:

1) Watch "Kingdom Hospital", then
2) Watch the original series that Stephen King adapted "Kingdom Hospital" from ("Riget" [The Kingdom] series 1 & 2 by Lars von Trier).


----------



## The Octagon (Feb 24, 2012)

In a similar vein - Carnivale?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 24, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> OU, you could challenge yourself a bit and:
> 
> 1) Watch "Kingdom Hospital", then
> 2) Watch the original series that Stephen King adapted "Kingdom Hospital" from ("Riget" [The Kingdom] series 1 & 2 by Lars von Trier).


i've seen the Danish Kingdom, which is all kinds of glorious wrongness, and saw a couple of episodes of the US before realising I was wasting my time


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 24, 2012)

The Octagon said:


> In a similar vein - Carnivale?


good call - haven't seen that. sounds right up my strasse


----------



## Reno (Feb 24, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> OU, you could challenge yourself a bit and:
> 
> 1) Watch "Kingdom Hospital", then
> 2) Watch the original series that Stephen King adapted "Kingdom Hospital" from ("Riget" [The Kingdom] series 1 & 2 by Lars von Trier).


 
I'd say, just skip the awful Stephen King remake and only watch the original, which is brilliant. That one isn't a challenge, its a joy.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 24, 2012)

Reno said:


> I'd say, just skip the awful Stephen King remake and only watch the original, which is brilliant. That one isn't a challenge, its a joy.


 
It's the relief *after* the challenge.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 24, 2012)

As we're getting into the relams of subtitled stuff, have you seen "Berlin, Alexanderplatz", OU? If not, absolutely worth bothering with!


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 24, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> As we're getting into the relams of subtitled stuff, have you seen "Berlin, Alexanderplatz", OU? If not, absolutely worth bothering with!


ooh yeah, need to investigate fassbinder. cheers for the reminder.
mind you, i failed to get beyond the fourth episode of reitz' heimat. it was a little too ponderous for me.


----------



## Reno (Feb 24, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> ooh yeah, need to investigate fassbinder. cheers for the reminder.
> mind you, i failed to get beyond the fourth episode of reitz' heimat. it was a little too ponderous for me.


 
If you haven't seen any Fassbinder and you gave up on Heimat then Berlin Alexanderplatz may not be the place to start. I'd recommend what I think is his best and most accessible film, Fear Eats the Soul.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 24, 2012)

cheers, i had a copy of Welt am Draht on my hard drive but it was corrupted and i only got to see a few minutes of it - looked intriguing though


----------



## Reno (Feb 24, 2012)

Welt am Draht is pretty cool and easier to get through than Berlin Alexanderplatz.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 24, 2012)

has anyone seen In Treatment? looks like a HUGE timesucker.


----------



## belboid (Feb 24, 2012)

in that it sucks big-time?  There have only been two series', havent there?  And each episode is only 25 mins


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 24, 2012)

o





belboid said:


> in that it sucks big-time? There have only been two series', havent there? And each episode is only 25 mins


ah right, thought it was an hour long. there are 43 episodes in S1. is it shit then?


----------



## belboid (Feb 24, 2012)

43??!!  Blimey. I saw a few, they were okay, but didn't make me think I had to watch every week


----------



## Pingu (Feb 24, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Looking for another time waster. Have done Sopranos, The Wire, Breaking Bad and Dexter and need another big epic timesucker to waste my life on. Is Lost worth it or should I not bother? Are there any other DVD box sets I should be getting on with instead?
> Any decent US comedies? I loved Community. Is Parks & Recreation any good?


 
sons of anrachy know you said earlier on it didnt look like your thang but give it a whirl. s2 is the best one imo


----------



## imposs1904 (Feb 24, 2012)

Veronica Mars


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 24, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> Veronica Mars


fuck off!


----------



## imposs1904 (Feb 24, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> fuck off!


 
your loss, cheeky.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 24, 2012)

it was on E4. 
say no more


----------



## The Octagon (Feb 24, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> Veronica Mars


 
Thought about that, but if he fails to acknowledge the greatness of Buffy, then he probably wouldn't be interested in that either


----------



## imposs1904 (Feb 24, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> it was on E4.
> say no more


 
Wasn't Misfits on E4?

eta: and Inbetweeners.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 24, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> Wasn't Misfits on E4?


yes. i saw one episode of misfits and it was woeful.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 24, 2012)

The Octagon said:


> Thought about that, but if he fails to acknowledge the greatness of Buffy, then he probably wouldn't be interested in that either


i was looking for quality tv, not popcorn shite


----------



## Reno (Feb 24, 2012)

Big Love was very good, until it went off the boil in the last season. It has one of the best casts ever assembled for a TV series and at times its as bonkers as Twin Peaks, only it's based on a real Mormon cult. There are some outlandish and frequently murderous supporting characters, with a very scary Harry Dean Stanton particularely memorable as the paedophile cult leader.


----------



## imposs1904 (Feb 24, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> yes. i saw one episode of misfits and it was woeful.


 
you missed out, then.


----------



## imposs1904 (Feb 24, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Any decent US comedies? I loved Community. Is Parks & Recreation any good?


 
The League
Lucky Louis
Louis C.K


----------



## The Octagon (Feb 24, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> i was looking for quality tv, not popcorn shite


 
Critically acclaimed 'popcorn shite' 

Something can't be well written / acted / plotted and fun at the same time?

To be good it has to be 'worthy' and dour?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 24, 2012)

seen the louis ck sitcom - it's fucking genius


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 24, 2012)

The Octagon said:


> Critically acclaimed 'popcorn shite'
> 
> Something can't be well written / acted / plotted and fun at the same time?
> 
> To be good it has to be 'worthy' and dour?


no, it just has to be fun and hold my interest.


----------



## belboid (Feb 24, 2012)

Misfits and Buffy shit all over Dexter.  And Lost


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 24, 2012)

i just don't get the appeal of either. i just don't feel like they're aimed at me (cos they aren't). mebbe i should give them another chance.


----------



## Reno (Feb 24, 2012)

I can see why Misfits is great, but it's not for me. I'm just not that interested in kids doing cool stuff and while the cast is great, the characters lack real depth which is a must for me with a TV series.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 24, 2012)

what, community service?


----------



## Reno (Feb 24, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> what, community service?


 
No, having superpowers and shit. Did you miss that bit ?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 24, 2012)

yeah, i'm not interested in teen/kids stuff. feel like a old perv watching that kind of stuff


----------



## imposs1904 (Feb 24, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> yeah, i'm not interested in teen/kids stuff. feel like a old perv watching that kind of stuff


 
Did anyone suggest you watched Skins in your boxer shorts, you cheeky sod?


----------



## Miss Caphat (Feb 24, 2012)

have you seen Arrested Development?

or 

Curb Your Enthusiasm?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 24, 2012)

I may have mentioned it before, but i would like to heartily endorse Community again. Watch it folks!


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 24, 2012)

Miss Caphat said:


> have you seen Arrested Development?


no. any good?


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 24, 2012)

Reno said:


> No, having superpowers and shit. Did you miss that bit ?


 

which they use to routinely fuck up.

They're all train wrecks, it isn't skins with superpowers


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 24, 2012)

Miss Caphat said:


> Curb Your Enthusiasm?


of course!


----------



## Miss Caphat (Feb 24, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> no. any good?


 
yes, very, very good. 
comedy, sarcastic & dry


----------



## Reno (Feb 24, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> which they use to routinely fuck up.
> 
> They're all train wrecks, it isn't skins with superpowers


 
What are you trying to convince me of ? That I watch all of a series of which I've seen enough to know that I'm not enjoying it ? It's quality kids stuff, but its still kids stuff. I've already said its good for what it is, but it's not for me.


----------



## dessiato (Feb 24, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Looking for another time waster. Have done Sopranos, The Wire, Breaking Bad and Dexter and need another big epic timesucker to waste my life on. Is Lost worth it or should I not bother? Are there any other DVD box sets I should be getting on with instead?
> Any decent US comedies? I loved Community. Is Parks & Recreation any good?


There's a lot of pages to say lose Lost, even as a time waster it wastes time. Absolute crap, like stale chewing gum for the mind(less)


----------



## belboid (Feb 24, 2012)

They dont do 'cool stuff' and there characters have depth.  Funnily enough, they developed it over a number of episodes


----------



## dessiato (Feb 24, 2012)

belboid said:


> They dont do 'cool stuff' and there characters have depth. Funnily enough, they developed it over a number of episodes


After three episodes I gave up on it!


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 24, 2012)

Reno said:


> What are you trying to convince me of ? That I watch all of a series of which I've seen enough to know that I'm not enjoying it ? It's quality kids stuff, but its still kids stuff. I've already said its good for what it is, but it's not for me.


 

I'm not trying to convince you of anything, I'm just disagreeing with 'kids doing cool stuff' analysis. It's inaccurate. Not interested in a beef on the matter, I just disagree with your analysis


----------



## Reno (Feb 24, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> I'm not trying to convince you of anything, I'm just disagreeing with 'kids doing cool stuff' analysis. It's inaccurate. Not interested in a beef on the matter, I just disagree with your analysis


 
I was being flippant rather than deeply analytical, but in the end that's still what it boils down to for me. I'm really, really bored with people who have superpowers in films and on TV.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 24, 2012)

Reno said:


> I can see why Misfits is great, but it's not for me. I'm just not that interested in kids doing cool stuff and while the cast is great, the characters lack real depth which is a must for me with a TV series.


 
TBF, what they do isn't cool, it's fucked up, just like they're fuck-ups. Just because superpowers are brought into the equation doesn't mean that  fuck-ups aren't still fuck-ups.


----------



## Reno (Feb 24, 2012)

See post above.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 24, 2012)

Reno said:


> I was being flippant rather than deeply analytical, but in the end that's still what it boils down to for me. I'm really, really bored with people who have superpowers in films and on TV.


 
fair enough. Can't get enough myself, watched all of syfy's low budget Alphas as well- x-men police unit basically.


OP: Generation Kill?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 24, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> TBF, what they do isn't cool, it's fucked up, just like they're fuck-ups. Just because superpowers are brought into the equation doesn't mean that fuck-ups aren't still fuck-ups.


and yet they still remain uninteresting to me. they're teenagers. teenagers are rarely interesting.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 24, 2012)

DotCommunist said:
			
		

> OP: Generation Kill?


wotchootakemefor?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 24, 2012)

dessiato said:


> After three episodes I gave up on it!


 
Which, tbf, is like OU saying he binned Fringe after a handful of episodes from the 1st series. To me, it's the first series that you need to perservere with, with any series, because it's where all the character-development stuff gets done.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 24, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> Which, tbf, is like OU saying he binned Fringe after a handful of episodes from the 1st series. To me, it's the first series that you need to perservere with, with any series, because it's where all the character-development stuff gets done.


not always. sometimes you can see that something's just not for you.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 24, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> and yet they still remain uninteresting to me. they're teenagers. teenagers are rarely interesting.


 
I'm not asking you to be interested, am I?
I mean, ffs, your obstreperousness shines through most of your posts, why would I waste time and effort? 

I do think it's not sensible to dismiss any series on the strength of watching a couple of episodes, though.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 24, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> not always. sometimes you can see that something's just not for you.


 
I'd agree with you if you were, for example, an avid action film fan, and you were drawing a conclusion about something entirely outside your genre preferences.

Personally, I think you're just making excuses for being irrational.


----------



## Reno (Feb 24, 2012)

I really like scifi and horror in film, but in TV shows I rarely find the characters interesting enough to stick with something that takes up that much of my time. In my dotage I'm just more interested in character rather than plot driven shows. Even with highly acclaimed scifi shows like Battlestar Galactica, Lost or Fringe I eventually bailed because I'm not sufficiently interested in all the mysteries these shows throw at me to be resolved. The characters in these shows never compare to those in shows like Breaking Bad, The Wire, The Sopranos, Big Love or Friday Night Lights, not matter how much scifi geeks claim they do.


----------



## redsquirrel (Feb 24, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> fuck off!


First season of VM is great.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 24, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> I'd agree with you if you were, for example, an avid action film fan, and you were drawing a conclusion about something entirely outside your genre preferences.
> 
> Personally, I think you're just making excuses for being irrational.


i have no need to make excuses for being irrational for i am a human being and that's what we do.
fringe was a borefest though.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 24, 2012)

I suppose their is an argument to be made that sci fi and/or fantasy often requires a great deal of exposition and this can affect character development. But not when done well. Ideas driven sci fi does have legs- more often as a film imo, but for a series length like BSG you do need characters as well as ideas. in my humble


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 24, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> I do think it's not sensible to dismiss any series on the strength of watching a couple of episodes, though.


PPPPFFFFFFTTTT


----------



## Greebo (Feb 24, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> <snip>I do think it's not sensible to dismiss any series on the strength of watching a couple of episodes, though.


Says the person who gets me to watch the first couple of episodes of any first series and tell him whether it's worth bothering with.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 24, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Says the person who gets me to watch the first couple of episodes of any first series and tell him whether it's worth bothering with.


 
Go roll your eyes at someone else, missy!


----------



## Greebo (Feb 24, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> Go roll your eyes at someone else, missy!


Quit derailing or that tongue's going nowhere.

Back to the thread: if you like Californication, try Hung.  FWIW saw one series of Big Love and it's another one which might be worth getting.


----------



## Psychonaut (Feb 25, 2012)

its always sunny in philadelphia


----------



## wtfftw (Feb 25, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> has anyone seen In Treatment? looks like a HUGE timesucker.


I love In Treatment.

Definitely worth giving a go.


----------



## Disjecta Membra (Feb 26, 2012)

My recommendaton would be Stargate SG1, prob my favourite series and great timesucker at 10 seasons. I'm thinking you've either seen it all or seen and dismissed it already. I've recently seen it for the second time and loved it. Oh yeah Lost, nah don't bother.


----------



## Sweet FA (Feb 26, 2012)

Have you started watching Homeland? I enjoyed the 1st one last week. Bit 24 I suppose.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 26, 2012)

Watched 3 episodes of Homeland and didn't get into it.
I downloaded s5 and what's been TXed of s6 of 30 Rock, 3 seasons of Arrested Development and s1 of Carnivale


----------



## Artaxerxes (Feb 26, 2012)

Best thing about watching Lost all at once? Get to skip the Kate/Charlie/generally shit episodes... I should be done in about a week at this rate


----------

